
Do all programming languages converge to Lisp? - bipolar_lisper
https://www.quora.com/Do-all-programming-languages-actually-converge-to-LISP/answer/Max-Thompson-41?share=1
======
adele11
All programming languages have tree representations of their syntax, so are
kind of a 'lisp' under the hood. However other languages typically don't allow
you to get under the skin of the compiler in the way macros do to manipulate
those trees. Therefore I don't think all programming languages converge to
lisp (although lisp can converge to other programming languages!).

